# Creme Puff Swans



## ally0419 (Feb 18, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to make the creme puffs that look like swans? Or does anyone have any other decorative ways to make these puffs? Much help needed. Thanks.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Pipe out your typical cream puffs. After baked, cut in half horizontally and cut the top in half and voila, you've got your body and wings. 

The head, pipe a fine "S" which will be the neck and on 1 tip, pipe an eye drop which will be the head. 

Fill the body, stick the cut tops outwards, and stick the neck in.


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

I was taught to pipe a shell with a star tip, bake off then cut in half horizontally, then cut the top in half vertically. pipe the swan heads like an S and make the head a little bit bigger and form the nose to come to a point (use a thin smooth tip). to assemble: fill the bottom shell with pastry cream or whipped chantilly cream(sweetened vanilla whipped cream) and place the S head up in the cream towards the thick part of the shell. place the wings on each side and thats it. you can pipe some more cream on it to clean it up a little bit.

Here are some pics i found to help you see the form a little?
Pic 1 
Pic 2

I hope my directions make sense, good luck,

Coffeekitten


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Wow I was making these in 1979.....we filled them with ice cream and set them on a lake of chocolate sauce. kinda fancy profiterole.


----------

